# Portugal Magazine



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

HI Everyone

A few years back, well I guess about 6 or 7 years ago. There was a magazine devoted to Portugal that one could purchase in the UK. I guess in the credit crunch it died as I cant seem to find them in stores anymore.

Does anyone know of an equivalent?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portugal News a weekly paper is available in UK or online


----------



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks as always canoeman


----------

